# 3 week old has diarrhea, how to fix?



## flaffy442 (Feb 8, 2012)

hi, im pretty new to goats and these are the first babies ive had, they are both around three weeks old the person i bought them from gave them there shots and stuff before i got them, but one of my 2 babies has diarrhea and the other one is perfectly fine with the normal clump of yellow poop thats not runny or anything but when i noticed the other ones diarrhea it was super runny and yellow and looked like snot, i though i fixed it cause i thought it was milk scours and i took him off milk for 30 hours and gave him nutri drench every 8 hours and the next day he had harder more formed poop like the other one but it was brown now?!, so i started giving him milk again and every other feed (8 hours) id give him some nutridrench in his milk, but this morning i notice his poop is not nearly as runny as it was the first time now its more like a creamy dark brown poop. not really any liquid but definatley not clumpy and healthy like the pics i saw on the internet. the weird thing is that hes all energetic still and is still trying to suck on my hand every 5 seconds and is still jumping on me and everything he just has messed up poo...... im just freaking out cause of all the stuff i read about all the different scour types. im feeding them 5 times a day 8 ounces a time for the one without, and 6 ounces a time for the little guy with scours, i have grass hay free choice ass well as minerals and water of course but they dont drink it really. they still pee in the house as much as they can though  sorry for this being my first post.... on my first real post ill post pics of my baby goats and flaffy my 8 month old.. hes awesome oh ya and the reason i havent posted yet was cause all the questions ive had to ask so far have been asked and answered. ill be checking this forum every couple mins so if you have any questions to ask ill answer right away. thanks and sorry for the bad typing is suck at punctuation and stuff.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

use Scour halt for pigs.
contrary to popular opinion diarrhea kills not by starvation but dehydration.
pinch the skin of your goat if the skin stays in a ridge the kid is dehydrated
get some saline solution and inject 25 to 50 cc of it sub que Just under the skin, if you can get some saline with glucose that is even better.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Besides treating the scours, I would suggest that you try to identify the cause of the issue and work on fixing that too. Coccidia is one of the usual suspects when it comes to kid diarrhea. Can you do a fecal float? Are you currently feeding any sort of coccidiostat in their milk? 
Keep an eye on him for dehydration and if you are too worried and would feel better talking to someone, lmk...I will pm you my phone number.


----------



## flaffy442 (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks for the replies and no the one with scours doesn't seem dehydrated i did the skin test and he seemed fine and his pee is clear if that matters. and i took his temp and its 102.5, also i dont know much about fecal floats but ill definitely get some... how do you use them, do you need a microscope? i just got some corid should i use that, after i bought it i found out that alot of people dont like it but some people say it worked for them, or should i just wait for the fecal check. his poop is now changing from green to dark brown and back, i read that this looks like either cocci or feed scours. they do eat alot around the land i have. i take them out with me for 4 hours a day around my property and i have alot of manzanita,pine,moss,oak and flaffy and the babies always go to this big cactus in my yard and chew the crap out of it cause it has a bunch of water in it.... pretty much any common plant around northern california woods is by my house since i live by whiskeytown. oh ya and im not putting anything in the milk but the nutri drench. but again i do have the corid i just bought today and it does prevention and treatment but then i read that corid messes with there thiamine


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi there, I live in northern California too- If I were you I would keep the babies away from the native vegetation untill you figure out what's causing the diahrea. You may already know this but Mountain Laurel is deadly if they eat it, as I experienced last summer in the Trinity Alps. Also, rhododendron, azaleas, and japonica. Make sure they aren't eating anything like that. 
Post pictures when you have time, and good luck- maybe a vet visit?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

You *do* need a microscope to do a fecal float. You can bring a fresh sample to a local vet and ask for them to check it. It usually costs under $20. Keep us up to date on the goats progress. Corrid will work if its cocci. I would rather treat with Corrid than leave it untreated. Other options are out there, but time is of the essence when it comes to baby goats and diarrhea.


----------



## flaffy442 (Feb 8, 2012)

yay, the diarrhea went away... there both now pooping brown individual pellets just like my older goat flaffy now.  i think it was just too much plants or sumthen cause when i got the babies at 2 and a half weeks old there poop was yellow now like a little over a week or sumthen later there both pooping pellets. and no luckily i dont have those plants around where i live i think its too dry, will definitely watch out when i go out to the alps. which will be very soon. ive already read your story and ill do my best to stop my goats from eating plants inducing projectile vomit lol. and i am going to start them on corid but will be switching to detox soon. thanks for the help. will post pics soon


----------

